# you know your getting old when......



## Ron Burgundy (2 Jul 2008)

following on from the 90's thread, i've found myself noticing certain things.

Add on......

1. you look at the way teenagers are dressed and wonder do they know they look so stupid !!

2. you had a brick mobile phone or worse cb radio !!!

3. you remember only having 2 stations and live before the den

4. you know that song.....its just another 80's hit with a beat over it.

5. the release of a Now album was a big deal

6. buying bootlegs on o'connell st was cool.


over to you


----------



## GeneralZod (2 Jul 2008)

7. Copying computer games involved using a double-deck audio cassette tape recorder.

8. You were jealous of your friend's Soda stream.

9. Knight rider, The A-Team and Airwolf were the best programmes on TV  

10. All bikes were either racers or bmxs. No normal handlebars

11. Fraggle Rock and the Smurfs were on constantly.


----------



## Thirsty (2 Jul 2008)

You remember the first episode of the Simpsons on Tracy Ullman...


----------



## Dearg Doom (3 Jul 2008)

...you duplicate threads on askaboutmoney within a couple of months!


----------



## Sherman (3 Jul 2008)

You get irritated by spelling mistakes in thread titles...


----------



## MandaC (3 Jul 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> following on from the 90's thread, i've found myself noticing certain things.
> 
> Add on......
> 
> ...



I have the very first now Album (on cassette)
I remember only very important business people had bricks(anyone who had a CB was super cool)
Anyone remember MT USA and fab Vinnie.  I remember the first episode March 1984! 
For the record, I had a huge 80's perm right up past 2000!  Scary stuff!


----------



## Graham_07 (3 Jul 2008)

You had a chopper bicycle.

You remember when Opal Fruits weren't available here.

You were at the Phoenix Park in October 79 and JPII was way cool. 

Kenny Everett was the thing.

TV didn't come on until 5 or 6 pm in single channel land

The Fiat Mirafiori was hip but the Cortina Mk3 was the thing to aspire to. 

You rang the girlfriends house on a payphone with A & B buttons for 2p a time


----------



## Ron Burgundy (3 Jul 2008)

Dearg Doom said:


> ...you duplicate threads on askaboutmoney within a couple of months!



when you complain for no reason at all


----------



## The_Banker (3 Jul 2008)

You look at a soccer player or gaelic player on TV and say "His father was a great player"


----------



## NicolaM (3 Jul 2008)

...You had an Amstrad computer (with a green screen), that you used to have to write the programs for, in order to get it to play games (pages and pages and pages of DOS programming script)....and it never _quite_ worked properly


----------



## Graham_07 (3 Jul 2008)

Your thumbs and fingers won't quite manage to work an x-box controller at the right pace or timing.

You queued  for the original Indiana Jones movies but couldn't be bothered to see the new one yet.


----------



## Graham_07 (3 Jul 2008)

NicolaM said:


> ...You had an Amstrad computer (with a green screen), that you used to have to write the programs for, in order to get it to play games (pages and pages and pages of DOS programming script)....and it never _quite_ worked properly


 
How about a Dragon 32 ! think thats older than an Amstrad. The Dragon didn't even have one of those really cool 5 1/4 inch floppy drives in it.


----------



## NicolaM (3 Jul 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> How about a Dragon 32 ! think thats older than an Amstrad. The Dragon didn't even have one of those really cool 5 1/4 inch floppy drives in it.


And those floppy drives were cool..
It took me months and months (and possibly communion money ), and weekend illegal working as a pre teen to save the money for it.(none of those laws against child labour back then!)
Cost Ir£450 !!
Nicola


----------



## miselemeas (21 Jul 2008)

How about the Oric Atmos - a huge 48k memory! I seem to remember it came before the Commodore 64


----------



## Sn@kebite (21 Jul 2008)

Kids on the street call you 'mista!'


----------



## elefantfresh (21 Jul 2008)

My neighbour had a ZX81 with breakout on it - i thought that was the most amazing thing ever.
I remember getting "Astro Wars" one xmas - man, that was sooooo cool!


----------



## cinders (21 Jul 2008)

Atari video games were cool
there were no answering machines & you had to 'dial' a tel number (not punch the numbers!!)
Fruit Polos (& I think Curly Wurly bars) only came in the Christmas Selection Box
leg warmers & 'Fame' the series (not the movie, I was too young for the movie, was probably too young for the series too!! )
learned to type on a typewriter, not a computer.


----------



## Carpenter (21 Jul 2008)

...when you remember what a "recession" was, the last time around.......


----------



## redstar (23 Jul 2008)

... my teenage niece (at the oxegen festival) says 'Echo and the Bunnymen ? who are they ?'...


----------



## dem_syhp (23 Jul 2008)

You remember life before the remote control - when the fight wasn't which of the stations to watch, but who was going to stand up and switch between the them. 

Does anyone remember the wind up phones?  Visiting family in Donegal, they had to wind the phone up to talk to the operator to make any call!  No numbers or dial, just a wind up handle.  

There was an email that did the rounds in '98 about people who were born in 1980 are now old enough to drink in pubs and listed out everything that they remembered. 
A time appropriate one would be, people born in 1990 are now old enough to be legally drinking in pubs 
They certainly don't remember tapes, and infact CD's are probably a bit antiquated.  
They don't remember life before mobiles 
  - When you had to plan to meet someone under the clock in Cleary's.  
  - Sitting in to "wait" for that call - or not 
  - The whole family knew your business as "the" phone was in the living area so everyone was listening in
They don't remember having to get a film developed before being able to see the photos
Don't remember life before the internet


----------



## Welfarite (23 Jul 2008)

....doing a line didn't involve anything illegal ....


----------



## Simeon (23 Jul 2008)

Nice one Welfarite


----------



## heretohelp (23 Jul 2008)

you had a commodore 64 and the best game on it was flimbo"s quest, your favourite item of clothes was a pair of "teenage mutant ninja turtle runners boots", and badgered mum  til they were bought. 8 pound they were, loved them 

best song ever was wigfield saturday night, 
seeing all the "young ones" wearing mini skirts and thinking oh.my.god. how does their mother let them out like that !!! forgetting it was me about 5 years back!!!


----------



## Happy Girl (23 Jul 2008)

When you take out your old Abba album and your 8 year old says "holy God look at the size of that cd"!


----------



## z103 (24 Jul 2008)

> When you take out your old Abba album and your 8 year old says "holy God look at the size of that cd"!


...but it still better than the rubbish they listen to nowadays.


----------



## Iceman732 (24 Jul 2008)

You know you're getting old when:

Speed limits are no longer a challenge!!

That's to all you Sunday drivers!


----------

